

Pair Programming - winfail
http://agile.dzone.com/news/pair-programming-extremely

======
shawndumas
IMHO: It also builds communication skills. At first it will slow a pair down
but in time the synchronicity that can develop makes all other types of
communication amongst pairs more efficient.

